# Out of things to study!!!!!



## goodal (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been studying since November. I have been through the MERM. Twice. I have been through the HVAC six minute, the MERM practice problem book and have taken the NCEES practice test. I have thumbed through and tabbed all four ASHRAE books. I have been through the trane ac manual, a reciprocating refrigeration training book and an HVAC textbook. I am going to do the problems again in the six minute and NCEES test, but after that i am at a loss as to what to look at for 3 weeks. Any ideas?

Also if there are any HVAC gurus out there, I'd appreciate a response to my previous post on freezing meat.


----------



## HVACstevie (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have a suggestion for the next two weeks. I just say, bone up on the basics, get quick at problems. But the week leading to the exam you won't be studying much. Focus on preparing to get the the test no matter what! have back transportation and everything. Sleep a lot because you won't sleep much Thursday night. I think I got 2 hours of sleep that night


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 3, 2009)

It is helpful to have a well organized sheet or two of formulas that you are most likely to need. Conversion factors as well. This way you can look at something that you are familiar with and it helps you go back and look at sections that you know will be on the test. When I took the ME there was lot of psyometrics, you needed to use the chart for all kinds of processes. Its helpful to have copies of the chart with processes outlined.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are mainly concentrating on HVAC. Don't forget about all the sections that will be covered in the morning section. Maybe you could brush up on the non HVAC material that will be covered in the morning session (machine design, thermo, fluids, etc). A bad morning performance will be extremely difficult to make up for with the afternoon section. Many, including myself, believe that the key to passing the test is a very strong morning. And don't forget engineering economics.


----------

